# Come ride in the RAW Sat., May 8th



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Wanna ride in the RAW? 

The 11th annual *Rides Around Wilkes *takes off from Wilkesboro, N.C. Saturday, May 8th. The RAWfeatures 25, 40 and 70 mile routes through the foothills of northwest North Carolina. Expect grueling climbs, thrilling descents and some beautiful Brushy Mountain backroads on this spring classic.

Bring your mountain bike and make a day of it; the Brushy Mountain Cyclists Club has built six miles of sweet singletrack for your riding pleasure at Kerr Scott Lake's Dark Mountain recreation area. The trails are just a few miles from the RAW start-finish in Wilkesboro.

Visit the RAW website for directions, photos and all the details.


----------



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

I rode in the RAW ride. Great route and very well done- a good training ride for Mitchell.


----------

